# Minimum time to freeze frames with SHB and Wax Moth?



## John Davis (Apr 29, 2014)

Wax moth is tougher than SHB 4 days. After thawing out you can treat with Bt for longer term storage, dry and aired out to prevent mold.


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

"The Hive and the Honey Bee" says that storage for 24 hours at 5 degrees F. will kill all stages of the greater wax moth. If your temperature is not 5 degrees or less more time is needed. If you have BT to spray on the comb any eggs not killed by the cold will have the larvae die when they start to feed on the comb.

The cold should kill SHB eggs also. If the frames can be stored away from adult beetles there should not be problems caused by their larvae.


----------



## Charlestonbee (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't know all the scientific stuff but I throw mine in a reefer unit for 48hours. Pull out spray bt on them after a couple days then put some para moth balls at top of stack. Usually stack supers ab 6-8 high. This year I'm gonna try to not wrap them in cling wrap like I've done in the past. The reefer is at -18 Celsius.


----------

